# Anyone using Retin-A Micro for Wrinkles?



## CassBH (Dec 30, 2007)

Just curious to hear about your experience, based on anything else you have tried.

Looking forward to hearing your feedback!

Cass


----------



## Kathy (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a script, I just have to get it filled. My Derm says it does work, but consistency is important.


----------



## vtmom (Dec 31, 2007)

I use regular Retin-A. My original (and still current) reason for using it is adult acne. However, I've had several people ask me what I use on my skin because I have NO wrinkles (I'm 50). Now I know some of that is genetics. My mother is 81 and looks about 65, but some of it is also the Retin-A. It has helped me tremendously.


----------



## CassBH (Dec 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *vtmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use regular Retin-A. My original (and still current) reason for using it is adult acne. However, I've had several people ask me what I use on my skin because I have NO wrinkles (I'm 50). Now I know some of that is genetics. My mother is 81 and looks about 65, but some of it is also the Retin-A. It has helped me tremendously. Yeah! Good to know! Looking forward to hearing some more replies, too! I can't imagine that there are not more women using this, since it seems to be the only "proven" topical products that is backed up with scientific evidence and in journals.


----------



## cassie4mark (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm currently using Retin-A for acne however I did have deep forehead wrinkles from years of lifeguarding and laying out that really bothered me and I have definitely definitely seen an improvement in my forehead! Retin-A is expensive though, I know I paid about $100 for a bottle but it truly saved my forehead. I definitely recommend it.


----------

